# Beautiful Homes - Interiors and Exteriors



## Bonzi (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## fncceo (Jul 30, 2017)

One of my favourites







The Stahl House in the Hollywood Hills of Los Angeles


----------



## OldLady (Jul 30, 2017)

I like federal style.  Balanced, a calm hug.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 30, 2017)

Falling Water House by Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## Dalia (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello, i really like 
This way the old kitchens as in the series
















21 Rosemary Lane: The Charming Homes of "Bewitched"


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2017)

I LOVE outdoor lights!  The more the better!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## G.T. (Aug 11, 2017)

drifter said:


>


i entered to win this one


----------



## longknife (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 11, 2017)

G.T. said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They had a "smart" house I entered to win. This one's so pretty and tranquil.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 20, 2017)

It's all about the porch.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 21, 2017)

Maison traditionnelle québécoise dans le Trait-Carré à Québec


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 21, 2017)

For all of you who like rich and foofy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> View attachment 141208
> 
> I like federal style.  Balanced, a calm hug.




Wonder if it comes with the federal smell to? Not bad, not good just there, and I agree, there is something oddly warm and comforting about the style. Weird.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 18, 2017)

Crixus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 141208
> ...



not a fan.  looks too cold and proper. I want my home to be comfy and welcoming.


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2017)

Old adobes are attractive. I lived in a very small adobe when I was a small kid.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Never thought of it as cold, more like sterile and neutral. Not uncomfortable. I guess standards would.be a good way to put it?


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 18, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Crixus said:
> ...



Nothing at all wrong with it.  It's just a room I look at and it seems unwelcoming (to me) - I would not want to sit there - looks like a museum ... but if I grew up in a home like that, maybe I would think otherwise...


----------



## Crixus (Sep 18, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




Na I get what you mean.  It's a "not lived in " place. Better for passing through then hanging out.


----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Crixus (Sep 21, 2017)

longknife said:


>





Those are nice stairs. I bet they bent that fail right there in that house.


----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 2, 2017)

It's been edited, but, pretty much the perfect house for me.....


----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 12, 2017)

Not my style, but pretty ......


----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 9, 2017)

IDGAF what anyone else's place looks like, I'm thankful for mine.

Have there been better places to entertain? Yes!

Do I care? No!

I could still seat about 12 or so, if necessary.


----------



## longknife (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (Nov 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


>


This thread is not worth resurrecting Bonzi .

Several of the 7 deadlies are covered in this real estate lust.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


>



Why is this funny? Is this your house?


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



My mom used to take us for drives around nice neighborhoods looking at beautiful homes.  So, it's kinda neat for me...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 5, 2017)

Jay Leno just bought this


----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Jay Leno just bought this



If ya got it, flaunt it!


----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)

I wish this was my work area.


----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2018)

What a great use of the space


----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------

